# pesar figues



## valerie

Hola a tots,

Es tracta d'una persona molt parlanchine, a qui l'agrada fer discursos, que considera que té una eloqüència irresistible. 
*al casino,  no era rar veure pesar figues dissimuladament el capellà, el comandant... mentre ell perorava...*

Podeu explicarme aquesta expresió, potser dirme d'ón vè?

_sisplau podeu corregirme les faltes?_


----------



## Mei

valerie said:
			
		

> Hola a tots,
> 
> Es tracta d'una persona molt parlanchine *(xerraire)*, a qui l'agrada fer discursos. Considera que té una eloqüència irresistible.
> *Al casino, no era rar (o extrany) veure pesar figues dissimuladament el capellà, el comandant... mentre ell perorava...*
> 
> Podeu explicarme aquesta expresió, *pots dir-me d'on ve? / podeu dir-me d'on ve?*
> 
> _*si us plau* podeu *corregir-me* les faltes?_


 
"veure pesar figues dissimuladament el capellà, el comandant.... "  

No entenc aquesta frase, no ho havia sentit mai...  A veure què ens pot dir la gent!

Mei


----------



## Roi Marphille

Hola Valérie, 
He de reconèixer que ho he hagut de buscar: 
*11* *pesar figues* _fig_ Fer becaines*, endormiscar-se.
No coneixia l'expressió. Tampoc en se l'origen. Espero que altres companys/es ens en treguin l'aigua clara. 

*Una becaina és més o menys una "_siesta_" en castellà.


----------



## Laia

No ho havia sentit mai, jo tampoc.
Un sinònim de _rar_ és _estrany_, enlloc d'_extrany_


----------



## Joruro

Es tracta d'una persona molt xerraire, a qui *agrada* fer discursos. Considera que té una eloqüència irresistible. 
Al casino, no era *estrany* veure pesar figues dissimuladament el capellà, el comandant... mentre ell perorava*...*


Efectivament hauries d'emprar la opció xerraire, agrada (enlloc de l'agrada) i estrany (enlloc d'extrany) tot i que rar, si bé correcte, no és molt comú. 

Pesar figues vol dir esta adormint-se allà on no toca, com a resultat de l'avorriment o de no estar interessat per la qüestió. No en sé l'origen. Potser algú que tingui a mà el "diccionari de locucions i frases fetes"?


----------



## Mei

Laia said:
			
		

> No ho havia sentit mai, jo tampoc.
> Un sinònim de _rar_ és _estrany_, enlloc d'_extrany_


 
Ja! Gràcies... estic _pajara_!


----------



## valerie

gràcies a tots per les explicacions i correccions.

La paraula rar no es meva sinó del escriptor.

A veure si algú sap d'on ve aquesta expressió



> Hola Valérie,
> He de reconèixer que ho he hagut de buscar:
> 11 pesar figues fig Fer becaines*, endormiscar-se.
> No coneixia l'expressió. Tampoc en se l'origen. Espero que altres companys/es ens en treguin l'aigua clara.



Per cert, Roy, em pots dir el diccionari que fas servir? Així podré anar a buscar jo mateixa...


----------



## Roi Marphille

valerie said:
			
		

> gràcies a tots per les explicacions i correccions.
> 
> La paraula rar no es meva sinó del escriptor.
> 
> A veure si algú sap d'on ve aquesta expressió
> 
> 
> 
> Per cert, Roy, em pots dir el diccionari que fas servir? Així podré anar a buscar jo mateixa...


El diccionari és aquest. Va molt bé, jo el faig servir sovint quan no se com s'escriu una paraula. 
Ep, però no deixis de preguntar-nos coses!  que ens agrada ajudar!!!


----------



## betulina

Hola!

He buscat l'origen de "pesar figues" en un totxo de Coromines i es veu que es refereix a la manera com es dorm en aquestes circumstàncies. Transcric literalment: "pesar figues (fer becaines) - per les davallades brusques de la barbeta del qui s'està adormint bo i assegut, com un plat de balança sota la feixuga impulsió del compacte fruit".

És el que en castellà en diuen "dar cabezadas", allò que fas quan et mig adorms al tren o a l'autobús i et fa sentir ridícula....


----------



## Roi Marphille

betulina said:
			
		

> Hola!
> 
> He buscat l'origen de "pesar figues" en un totxo de Coromines i es veu que es refereix a la manera com es dorm en aquestes circumstàncies. Transcric literalment: "pesar figues (fer becaines) - per les davallades brusques de la barbeta del qui s'està adormint bo i assegut, com un plat de balança sota la feixuga impulsió del compacte fruit".
> 
> És el que en castellà en diuen "dar cabezadas", allò que fas quan et mig adorms al tren o a l'autobús i et fa sentir ridícula....


wow!
molt bo!!! curiós! molt fi!


----------



## betulina

Roi Marphille said:
			
		

> wow!
> molt bo!!! curiós! molt fi!



Hih! És el que té el senyor Coromines (quan hi trobes el que busques..!)


----------



## Anna Più

Hola!
Ja sé que arribo tard, però només volia dir que a Osona si que ho he sentit això de pesar figues... fins i tot, jo mateixa, ho he dit alguna vegada...  Vatua el món rural! 

A+​


----------

